# TesseracT Ibanez Cusom!



## MetalBuddah (Nov 22, 2011)

Haven't seen anybody post this yet to my knowledge. I was looking on James Monteith's facebook page yesterday and this graced my eyes!









I do not know if Acle is getting one


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 22, 2011)

One of the best I've seen in a while


----------



## JamesM (Nov 22, 2011)

Fucking awesomeeee.


----------



## RuffeDK (Nov 22, 2011)

That is one sexy piece of wood. 

Don't like the way they placed the switches tho...


----------



## JamesM (Nov 22, 2011)

RuffeDK said:


> That is one sexy piece of wood.
> 
> Don't like the way they placed the switches tho...



That's why it's his and not yours.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 22, 2011)

RuffeDK said:


> That is one sexy piece of wood.
> 
> Don't like the way they placed the switches tho...



It probably works for James though, the man is a giant!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Nov 22, 2011)

MetalBuddah said:


> I do not know if Acle is getting one



I thought Acle went in favour with his recent Mayones over a LACS.

Does look stunning, plain and simple, i wonder what the other switch is for?


----------



## musikizlife (Nov 22, 2011)

The magic that is Ibanez + TOM style bridge! 

one might say piezo saddles to go with the switch  but who knows until he gives specs

That inlay is F'ing win


----------



## Hot47 (Nov 22, 2011)

love the body of the rgd. The ibanez headstock is not that cool...
The finish looks like harry-potter-movie-wand-wood
A vintage style trem would be cool but there's almost no company except musicman, suhr, prs that make these for modern guitars.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 22, 2011)

has anyone seen if this has a recessed TOM? if there are other pics of this floating around from different angles then post 'em.


----------



## thatguy87 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd buy it. hint hint, Ibanez.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Nov 22, 2011)

haha.. an inlay of a tesseract... awesome idea!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 22, 2011)

broj15 said:


> has anyone seen if this has a recessed TOM? if there are other pics of this floating around from different angles then post 'em.



This is the only pic he has besides a pic of the neck being built in the custom shop. He will have it on Saturday I believe, so hopefully we will get more pics


----------



## mgh (Nov 22, 2011)

sweet! mind you he could have bought this one and saved a ton of dosh...


----------



## JamesM (Nov 22, 2011)

^Much uglier.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 22, 2011)

cool inlay. It looks like an Agile Septor only uglier and with an extra switch.


----------



## Greatoliver (Nov 22, 2011)

^ That has pickup rings  (@post14)

I wonder if it does have piezo saddles or something... Or it may be a killswitch or just a parallel/series/split switch or something. Very nice guitar, if it had a Lo Pro I would like it even more.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I love it


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice. Utilitarian, plain and functional - right up my cup of tea


----------



## murakami (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 22, 2011)

this appeases my eyes


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2011)

So... It's a Meshuggah'd out RGD? That's... new...?


----------



## L1ght (Nov 22, 2011)

It looks pretty nice, and the inlay is cool too, but I hate ToM bridges and string through's like that. Looks ugly.

Yeah, that's why it's not mine, blah blah, but still, would look way better with a hipshot. In my opinion anyways.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn nice. Simple but beautiful.


----------



## teqnick (Nov 22, 2011)

oh. my.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice. A well-deserved instrument.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 22, 2011)

GIVE


THAT


TO


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Greatoliver (Nov 22, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> It looks pretty nice, and the inlay is cool too, but I hate ToM bridges and string through's like that. Looks ugly.
> 
> Yeah, that's why it's not mine, blah blah, but still, would look way better with a hipshot. In my opinion anyways.



I kinda agree with you - I would prefer it with a hipshot.

But it's his guitar, so it doesn't matter!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2011)

Their Mayones looks way better.


----------



## oneblackened (Nov 22, 2011)

musikizlife said:


> *The magic that is Ibanez + TOM style bridge! *
> 
> one might say piezo saddles to go with the switch  but who knows until he gives specs
> 
> That inlay is F'ing win


 Definite truth!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 22, 2011)

that finish is tits, just another thing to add to my list of must haves


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, I didn't expect him to get this for ages, looks good!

Acle isn't getting an LACS, he went Mayo instead.

I like.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Wow, I didn't expect him to get this for ages, looks good!
> 
> Acle isn't getting an LACS, he went Mayo instead.
> 
> I like.



Here's a picture of Acle's for those interested.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 22, 2011)

That is a damn classy looking instrument!


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Here's a picture of Acle's for those interested.
> 
> pic



Its finished now, there's a video of him playing it on his fb, on Mayones's fb and on youtube.

/OT


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Here's a picture of Acle's for those interested.




Interesting. Reminds me of the finish on my old Gibson Voodoo SG.


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 22, 2011)

so fucking sweet


----------



## L1ght (Nov 22, 2011)

That second guitar is fucking BADASSSSSS!!! I love the black and red wood grain.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 22, 2011)

hmm, they were rocking the prestige RGD's a few weeks ago.


Also, that red black finish, makes me want to puke. I have played a gibson voodoo, and it personally felt awful to me. Felt like a toy. Oh well, Different strokes = different folks.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 22, 2011)

I would love that, except with a trem, no tesseract inlays and different controls. That would just be... Oh wait:


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2011)

GSingleton said:


> hmm, they were rocking the prestige RGD's a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Also, that red black finish, makes me want to puke. I have played a gibson voodoo, and it personally felt awful to me. Felt like a toy. Oh well, Different strokes = different folks.



I don't think James (Metal) has taken delivery of the LACS yet and Acle said he was gunna leave his Mayo in the studio to keep it safe til he has another or something.

They're a funny lot, they say they're using one thing then turn up live with something else.

They used Dual Rectifiers but signed a deal to take 6505+'s on tour. They both now have Axe FX Ultras yet do all their recording with a POD.

Just lol.

I do really like Metal's RGD though, that finish!


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 22, 2011)

I gotta say an Ibanez RGD with a TOM string thru bridge, mahogany body, maple neck, EBONY fingerboard and reverse headstock would be THE SHIT! 

Ibanez should have a custom shop for "NORMAL" people.


----------



## JPMike (Nov 22, 2011)

and my life is ruined...


----------



## mgh (Nov 23, 2011)

mgh said:


> sweet! mind you he could have bought this one and saved a ton of dosh...



this was actually a joke, hence the wink...this is the Black Knight guitar, about £160 of Chinese excellence! I was just struck by the similar colour!


----------



## craigny (Nov 23, 2011)

Cool..i dig my Apex2 more though.


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 23, 2011)

Dear Ibanez. Listen to your damn fans and give us and RGD prestige with a hardtail. Thanks. 

Very nice looking guitar though.


----------



## travis bickle (Nov 23, 2011)

that rgd is a work of art. perfect specswise in my opinion.


----------



## zack6 (Nov 23, 2011)

and the scale??
if it has gibraltar custom bridge, it would be gorgeous


----------



## Sonicboom (Nov 24, 2011)

Tears fall from my eyes . . .That's a custom that Ibanez should make Production Line! 

Unfortunately it'll never happen


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 24, 2011)

zack6 said:


> and the scale??
> if it has gibraltar custom bridge, it would be gorgeous



God no, Gibralter bridges suck. They feel like sandpaper.


----------



## Origin (Nov 24, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ, that is perfectly and without exception what I would want in a custom 7 from Ibby.

Jaw-dropping. Kudos to him


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Nov 24, 2011)

Idk, it doesn't really appeal to me that much, but the inlay looks badass.


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 24, 2011)

Simple and Awesome love the finish


----------



## zack6 (Nov 24, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> God no, Gibralter bridges suck. They feel like sandpaper.



really? i think it has more resonance than TOM bridge,IMO
and also it looks more aggresive


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 24, 2011)

I wonder if ibanez would even allow the use of hipshot on one of their customs. gibralters and TOMs i have seen on customs and productions but i've yet to see anyone try for a hipshot bridge


----------



## dreamermind (Nov 24, 2011)

James posted specs

Material: Maple/Wenge 7 String
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Neck Scale: 27&#8221;
Frets: 24
Fret Wire: Jumbo
Nut: Graphite
Custom Tesseract Inlay

Body
Style: Neck Thru RGD
Material: Swamp Ash
Paint Scheme: Black Stain Matte Finish

Electronics
Neck P/U: DiMarzio PAF Pro
Bridge P/U: Bare knuckle Aftermath
Controls: 1 Vol, 1 Tone, Killswitch, and 3-way P/U selector.


----------



## Soilent1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kinda boring for a custom. However, add binding and a reversed headstock and I would hit that for sure!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 24, 2011)

dreamermind said:


> James posted specs
> 
> Material: Maple/Wenge 7 String
> Fingerboard: Rosewood
> ...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Musza (Nov 25, 2011)

Holy shit! This thing is awesome!


----------



## exordium (Nov 25, 2011)

Win!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 25, 2011)

Plain, but badass!


----------



## pantera95 (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice guitar! Not sure what's going on with the 7th(ish) fret, but it's probably just the picture


----------



## xvultures (Nov 26, 2011)

pantera95 said:


> Nice guitar! Not sure what's going on with the 7th(ish) fret, but it's probably just the picture




Guitar stand behind it


----------



## guitareben (Nov 26, 2011)

The inlay!!! Oh god the INLAY!!! I want an inlay like thatt!!!  That is a beautiful beautiful guitar!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Nov 26, 2011)

aside from the PGM models=]


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Nov 26, 2011)

2nd ibanez that has ever given me a boner.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 26, 2011)

Good god i bet it sounds massive.


----------



## Djent246 (Nov 27, 2011)

IDK, I mean it looks nice n all, but to me the inlay seems the best bit about it..


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 27, 2011)

Sexy finish, and the TesseracT works surprisingly well as an inlay. There's a few things I'd personally change, but it certainly is hot.




Stealthdjentstic said:


> God no, Gibralter bridges suck. They feel like sandpaper.



Mehtab, are you trippin?


----------



## CurTro-P (Nov 27, 2011)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> I thought Acle went in favour with his recent Mayones over a LACS.
> 
> Does look stunning, plain and simple, i wonder what the other switch is for?



he did, from what i can remember he got a custom regius 7.


----------



## Kharon (Sep 14, 2012)

YES JUST PERFECT! Everything I ever in an LACS


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 14, 2012)

holy jesus necrobump batman


----------



## Heroin (Sep 14, 2012)

haven't seen this yet, looks badass


----------



## F0rte (Sep 14, 2012)

Buying it.
Hands down.


----------

